# Brand New Giant TCR C3 Large for sale!!!



## Sca1pel (Feb 6, 2005)

*Brand New Giant TCR Large for sale!!!*

This is brand new, never road ridden. Has only been on a trainer. Paid about 1750 a few months ago. Price is 1350 shipped OBO, here is a picture..ALSO INCLUDED CAT EYE DOUBLE WIRELESS!!!


















Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Sca1pel (Feb 6, 2005)

Up Again!!!!!!!


----------

